# Unknown language: Zipium



## fosterj

Trying to do some background work on the word "*zipium*".

I have searched through google and nothing really comes up for this word except for pages that seem to be in German (I could be wrong), example of search result listing:

...farben gemäß fruherkennung gebrauter respiratio den tatigkeitsmerkmal interaktivit *zipium* wegen muttertag iss ihn scheinen beim leichenhaft rectificare...

the reason I'm looking... I'm thinking of using it as a business name, and while I chose this name just based simply by putting *zip* & *ium* together, I want to make sure that it doesn't mean anything too outrageous in any other language or such.

so if you know of this word in any language and what it means please let me know.

thanks for any help.


----------



## Whodunit

I have no idea what the mentioned sentence should mean since that is rusty non-understandable German and that site doesn't even exist, because when I open the page a domain page appears which doesn't show zipium" at all.

By the way, it sounds like a chemical element, but that's by no means a German word, in my experiece.


----------



## Whodunit

fosterj said:
			
		

> so if you know of this word in any language and what it means please let me know.


 
I don't know every language, so why don't you ask here?


----------



## fosterj

okay thanks...
I wasn't sure where to post it.. so I thought I'd put here since that was the closest I could find through google.

thanks.


----------



## Whodunit

fosterj said:
			
		

> okay thanks...
> I wasn't sure where to post it.. so I thought I'd put here since that was the closest I could find through google.
> 
> thanks.


 
Maybe it is a German word, just wait for the other natives to get a final confirmation ... nevertheless you can ask the same question in the above mentioned forum, if it shouldn't be German this thread will be deleted here, but remain in the Other Languages forum.


----------



## fosterj

Hi all,

I'm trying to find out if this word "zipium" is a real word or not? and if so what it means or what language it might be.

A google search doesn't turn up any useful answers other then it maybe german... but unsure if this is true.

the reason I'm looking... I'm thinking of using it as a business name, and while I chose this name just based simply by putting *zip* & *ium* together, I want to make sure that it doesn't mean anything too outrageous in any other language or such.

so if you know of this word in any language and what it means please let me know.

thanks


----------



## fosterj

okay I've poseted it in the other forum thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Jana337

> A new element *zipium* has been discovered. *...* of this element indicate that
> the fcc crystal structure of *zipium* is lower in energy than the hcp



Source

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Source
> 
> Jana


 
I thought that would be fun, so I didn't post it.


----------



## fosterj

Jana337 said:
			
		

> A new element *zipium* has been discovered. *...* of this element indicate that the fcc crystal structure of *zipium* is lower in energy than the hcp



I saw that as well.. but from what I can tell that is just a fake element made up for that particular exam....

a search on google for "zipium element" returns no results... I would think if this were a real "element" that something else would/should show on google.


----------

